# Babies for Adoption - Athens, Georgia



## mcdougal7 (Mar 3, 2013)

Baby rats FOR PETS ONLY. I have pet baby rats from an oops litter. Males and females. Black Hooded, Black, Russian Blue, Hairless Albino, Hairless Blue. The hairless are actually double rexes (almost hairless). Most of the others are rex (curly fur). A couple of the Hairless are Dumbos. They are 4 1/2 weeks old and eating lab blocks and drinking from a water bottle.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

aw they are so cute! wish i was closer or else i would totally get one!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

EEEEEEEE! They are adorable. I may have to make an impromptu move to Georgia!


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

0-0 ... is that blue hairless a boy or a girl? If you could post pictures with the babies separated by gender that would be GREAT!


----------



## mcdougal7 (Mar 3, 2013)

I've just now seen your reply. All the babies are adopted except the two I kept. There were two blue hairless and both were girls. I kept the dumbo blue hairless and dumbo albino rex.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Aww!

They are too cute!

Too bad I live to far away 

Good Luck with finding homes!


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Good for your babies and probably for the best, because if one of those blue hairless was a boy and available for adoption I would have had to get my butt to Georgia to take him home xD


----------

